# Forum Other Languages Greek language  Greek language.

## Konstantinos

In this topic we discuss about Greek language. All dialects, Ancient Greek, Modern Greek, Byzantine Greek etc. Scientists believe that Greek language began 5.000 years ago. My opinion is that it began 20.000 years ago. But who knows? It is difficult to know. 
Greek is a language which has a good relationship with Mathematics. Don't you believe it? Ok, I will convince you. 
The phrase _"length of circumference"_ is translated in Greek: _"μήκος περιφέρειας κύκλου"_.
The word _"diameter"_ is translated in Greek: _"διάμετρος"_. 
Now, we add the values of each letter, according to Greek numerals: Greek numerals - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
The phrase: _"μήκος περιφέρειας κύκλου"_. 40 + 8 + 20 + 70 + 200 + 80 + 5 + 100 + 10 + 500 + 5 + 100 + 5 + 10 + 1 + 200 + 20 + 400 + 20 + 30 + 70 + 400 = 2294. 
The phrase: _"διάμετρος"_. 4 + 10 + 1 + 40 + 5 + 300 + 100 + 70 + 200 = 730. 
If you divide 2294 / 730, you will take the number 3.14 = π.  Pi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
Is it crazy? 
Anyway I will follow this forum for a long time and I hope I will help everyone who wants to learn Greek. 
Thank you.

----------

